# Hornady Lock-N-Load Case Prep Center



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Anybody have any hands on experience with this unit yet, or buddies that have? I'll take the good and the bad please.

Thanks


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

ive done quite a bit of research on it but i have not been hands on with one. All it seems to me is just a convient all-in-one case prep device. not too sure i would like to spend the $ on it though when i have a well worked out system but to each is own i guess


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I feel the same as port on this one, it would sure be nice but for the $$$ I can think of a lot other things I want more since I already seem to have a fairly efficient system worked out.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

http://ultimatereloader.com/2010/03/31/ ... -overview/ you can see it in action here. Looks like a good setup, yet its costly, but if if you were looking to purchase an electric trimmer, and a RCBS or Lyman case prep center, or all teh hand tools, then its in the same ballpark. If you have everything and were just looking at this as a case prep center minus the trimmer, then its probbaly not worth the extra $$


----------

